# '64-'65 non console shift boot n trim plate...



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, ive seen this shifter boot n trim plate mounted 2 ways. ive looked in books at "stock" gtos and found them mounted 2 ways. whats the "correct" way? im refering to the 2 hole trim plate with one rounded corner, and shifter boot with offset hole for shifter arm....rickm.


----------

